# Landesamt für...



## EvaM

Hola foristas!

alguien me podría dar su opinión sobre cómo traducir este "Landesamt für Gesundheit und Soziales Berlin"?  en este caso, creo que no se trata de un Ministerio, sino de una Oficina Federal de..., no?

"Oficina de Salud y Asuntos Sociales de Berlín"???  "Secretaría de Salud"??

Gracias por posibles comentarios...


----------



## Quelle

Quizás:
Oficina Estatal de Berlin para Salud y Asuntos Sociales


----------



## giberian

Hola EvaM:
En inglés, el órgano se autodenomina _State Office of Health and Social Affairs Berlin. _En español, por analogía, bién podría llamarse "Oficina (Estatal) de Salud y Asuntos Sociales de Berlín". El epíteto en paréntesis subrayaría que, en este caso, no hablamos de un organismo federal sino estatal. Podría ser recomendable ponerlo para evitar confusiones, siendo Berlin también capital de Alemania y sede del gobierno federal.
Saludos, Giberian.


----------



## EvaM

Hola giberian, muchas gracias por responder tan rápido! Lo que ocurres es que creo que en este caso, se trata de una oficina del Land de Berlín, es decir de un organismo no estatal, sino sería un Bundesamt, no??
Hasta luego,
Eva


----------



## Quelle

No, Bundesamt sería oficina federal.


----------



## EvaM

Había olvidado darte las gracias quelle!
Así que queda "Oficina Estatal de..." No encuentro traducciones al castellano de estos organismos en Internet, pero habrá que traducirlos de alguna forma, aunque no sea una traducción oficial!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Vielleicht: "*Consejería de Sanidad*"


----------

